

Show the business how new web projects should run. - HDutton
http://heathdutton.github.com/wappflow/presentation
A little presentation that you can use to show the business the basic workflow of how a new web application should be launched. A wip, but something desperately needed in some cases.
======
contingencies
Project management 101 ... not even a tool .. no new insights ... sorry, but
for those of us who've seen a project before, it's fluff ...

------
rosenjon
What did you use to create that presentation? Looks similar to Prezi, but can
be hosted on Github...

~~~
HDutton
impress.js with Strut and Google drawings for laying out graphics.

~~~
rosenjon
Cool, thanks for the info.

